# Arcus Brothers former owners of Burst.net shopping for VPS server space



## drmike (Jun 4, 2014)

Word has it that the Arcus Brothers, last seen running quietly from the mess at Burst.net in Pennsylvania, are considering jumping back into hosting.

They've been out asking for pricing for a new company that will focus on .... drumroll ... VPS.

May I recommend a modern bastard name for the new venture?  burstd.com.. yeah it's available... and appropriate.


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2014)

$5 wager on them emerging as another DigitalOcean wanna-be....


----------



## coreyman (Jun 4, 2014)

drmike said:


> Word has it that the Arcus Brothers, last seen running quietly from the mess at Burst.net in Pennsylvania, are considering jumping back into hosting.
> 
> They've been out asking for pricing for a new company that will focus on .... drumroll ... VPS.
> 
> May I recommend a modern bastard name for the new venture?  burstd.com.. yeah it's available... and appropriate.


Wait what, burstnet sold out?


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Wait what, burstnet sold out?


Did you miss all the multi-month drama with Burst?  Take over by vulture investment fellow... months later, moved the company out of Pennsylvania real quick and ditched customers.  This included leaving customer servers in Dunsmore datacenter unattended.   Others moved to North Carolina had big downtime and issues.

Arcus brothers whole time kept their mouths shut about what happened and why.

The McMega thread on WHT during and after the snafu:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1358774

and no, Burst.net appears to have failed to pay their debt obligations and/or such debt was called due prematurely and vultures weren't playing and took the business.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 4, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Wait what, burstnet sold out?


dude stop joking. lol

They sold and the cranked up prices like no tomorrow. And service still shit apparently...


----------



## coreyman (Jun 4, 2014)

Yea I totally missed the drama. reading now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 4, 2014)

coreyman said:


> Yea I totally missed the drama. reading now.


If I recall they changed BurstNET's name too.


----------



## drmike (Jun 4, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> If I recall they changed BurstNET's name too.


Yeppers, to DigiPlus.


----------

